# New Canadian Air Force website



## cameron (3 Jun 2007)

Hey guys I was just on the Canadian Air Force website.  The newly revamped site is excellent, especially the aircraft videos and vr tours.  Only one complaint, the videos can't be downloaded .  But overall the new site is spectacular, kudos to those responsible. :cdnsalute:


----------

